# platy or swordtail fry?



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i have just one fry that i managed to catch today, i also had 15 guppy fry and found this little fry will catching them, 
my swordtail and platys are both orange with black tails and this little fry is also orange with a black fry, i had no idea my swordtails or platys were pregnant soi have no idea what this one is.
does it really matter? if i just leave it in with my guppy fry i will find out when its old enough right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its a male. Female swords and platys can be hard to tell apart. Also they can crossbreed, so it might be neither.


----------

